
Pee and poo and the language of health - DanBC
https://digital.nhs.uk/blog/transformation-blog/2019/pee-and-poo-and-the-language-of-health
======
DanBC
I'm submitting this because this is a reasonably detailed look at how they
chose which words are accessible. Accessibility is something that is mentioned
often on HN, but rarely in the context of low-literacy.

